# Hello from Ireland



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey new here. I am fascinated by all your haunts we don't get many people over her in Ireland decorating there house or gardens I'm kind of on my own


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You won't be alone here


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Irish


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey and welcome


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Ireland ... my wife has family there!


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome! Glad to have you here!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!
Thanks to the internet, hopefully you feel a little less "on your own".


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Welcome Irish!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Failte, IW!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Welcom Irish Witch, wish I was in Ireland!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum.
P.S. You are no longer alone...you have us! Kind of weird group...but really likeable and most times quite helpful.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Irish.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Welcome to the forum.
> P.S. You are no longer alone...you have us! Kind of weird group...but really likeable and most times quite helpful.


Hi and Welcome!
She's right you know, about the weird part, but everybody I've come into contact with here have really been great! You can't find a bigger bunch of people all dedicated to mainly one thing and of course we all know that's Halloween! You will never be sorry that you joined. :jol:


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Troll Wizard is speaking the truth when he says you won't find a bigger bunch of people dedicated to the Halloween spirit and are absolutely a pleasure to talk to.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome ,

There is tons of information here and help just for the asking. If you like Halloween, then you have found a home.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Welcome! not alone any more


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I was lucky enough to spend a week in Dalkey. Lovely country. Where are you at?


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

WOW thank you so much everyone i really do feel welcome 

scareme i live about a half hours drive from Dalkey


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

So, do you actually decorate your house for Halloween? Who sees it? Just curious.
It occurs to me much of Halloween came to America from Ireland and it's sad it is no big deal there.


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello JustJimAZ i do decorate my garden and if I'm having a Halloween party ill also decorate the inside of my home too. All the TOT and people passing by my home see the decorations. Its a big deal to get dressed up and go around collecting but just not a very big deal to decorate your garden


----------

